# Moving car from uk to Cyprus



## Martyn1967 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi all
Looking for some advice, basically looking at possible bring car from uk to Cyprus as cars seem expensive and also at times lack of response from some people keep losing decent cars and reasonable prices.
Can anyone advise
1) how easy is it to move car from uk to Cyprus
2) how do I go about registering car in cyprus once it's there and possible costs
3) does anyone know of shipping costs, looking at preferably putting on shipper or if too costly then might look at driving it over ( little drive across Europe lol)

Any help suggestions much appreciated
Regards 
Martyn


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think if you search past posts you will find detailed information on the process for doing this.

It is not a difficult process. You can do it yourself or there are agents who will carry it out for a fee.

I'm pretty sure shipping costs will work out cheaper than driving across Europe and loading a ferry.

Pete


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

Martyn1967 said:


> Hi all
> Looking for some advice, basically looking at possible bring car from uk to Cyprus as cars seem expensive and also at times lack of response from some people keep losing decent cars and reasonable prices.
> Can anyone advise
> 1) how easy is it to move car from uk to Cyprus
> ...


I've noticed the same, a new car costing 30,000 Euros (about £26,000) in Cyprus you can get for £21,000 in the UK so a saving of 5 Grand quite a fair bit. I'm not a resident of Cyprus yet but there may be the off chance I will be in future so I don't know all the ins & outs.

Googled and came up with this website for an idea of fees, possibly cheaper around:

https://www.ascopeshipping.co.uk/exporting-cars-to-cyprus/

Also looks like you have to do it within a few months time period of residency in Cyprus, can only do it once and have to have had the vehicle in the UK 6 months before hand from what I briefly read/could make out unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

We came out with car on a Grimaldi Line ship. Not sure if the will transport a car on its own, but a lovely stress free trip.


----------



## Martyn1967 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks. Have managed to find a reasonable priced and in good condition one in cyprus now. Thanks for comments


----------

